# Help me name my babies!!! I want some different names



## Goatgirl80 (Jan 17, 2013)

Help me name my babies!! I want some different names. Not to crazy but different lol... I will post pictures and number them. And everyone can tell me your suggestions. I think this will be fun to see what everyone comes up with...

Sires name to all is Concealed Weapon (He is the boer buck we lost in Dec).. I will add Dam names with pictures.

1. Buck
Dam: Penny









2. Doe
Dam: Penny









3. Buck
Dam: Ma









4. Buck
Dam: Island Girl









5. Buck
Dam: Sweet Pea









6. Buck
Dam: Molly









7. Doe
Dam: Molly


----------



## Westcoaster87 (Feb 6, 2015)

Ragnar for that first buck 

They are all lovely looking!


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

You should name which ever buck looks most like dad "CW's Legacy"


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

2. Sugar n' Spice
3. Ma's Ford (or what ever your favorite truck is) 
4. Islands in the Stream (look it up if you've never heard it before)
5. I really think this guys should be CW's Legacy, if he looks anything like dad. He looks like such a sweetheart.
6. Bo Duke
7. Dutchess

The point with those last two names is to have the twins be "Duke and Dutchess"


----------



## Goatgirl80 (Jan 17, 2013)

Love all of them... Definitely putting these down on my list


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh they are so cute. 


I love the names already written, they are really good ones.


----------



## Sweetgum813 (Feb 9, 2015)

1. Ruger
2. Shinning Star
3. Magnum 
4. Tropic Thunder
5. Thor
6. Top Gun 
7. Sugar Foot


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Those are some adorable kids!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Penny: boy name Copper
Penny: doe name gold dollar
Ma: buck name Commanche
Island Girl: buck name American Guy
Sweet Pea: buck name Sweet William
Molly: buck name Tailspin ( his tail is so "up" here He looks like it might fly away with him 
Molly: doe name wowzers(cause she's huge!)


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Something I did in the past, when I only had a few babies a year, was go with a theme. So the girls were Gemstones (pearl, opal, ruby, diamond, etc)..........err... they were supposed too anyway, I ended up with only two girls, ruby and diamond. but ruby shortly got replaced with "Guppy" because she was like a little lap puppy...but also a goat...get it ? :ROFL: (ya ya I know, but you know how these things just stick)

and the boys...well they were supposed to be after princes but ended up being anything( tank, carhart, sox, casper, max and smore)

So yea.. it didn't work out the greatest but it's funny what one can come up with when baby talking to your goats. Now I have to many so only the girls I plan on keeping get named, except for certain individuals that just require a name (like the goat in my avatar, "SG"..special goat.)


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Lethal Weapon for #3!!!! (like the Mel Gibson movie)


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

Dagger for the first buck..i love his colors, but in that pic he looks possessed..kind of like,,,i"m da boss get it!! lol i love him!


----------



## Goatgirl80 (Jan 17, 2013)

Aww. Yall have gave such good names. This is going to be so hard to choose.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Such adorable babies  Here's a few suggestions in the order you have listed 

1- Dutch
2- Chili
3- Splash
4- Mercury
5- Matisse
6- Magilla
7- Savoo


----------



## Udder Folks (May 24, 2013)

Names for Concealed Weapon's kids:

Carrie (as in "concealed carry")
Gunner
Colt
Flash
Baer (Bear)
Chester (Winchester)
Bullet
Trigger
Kimber


----------

